# [How To] Connect PS2 to Computer / Transfer files into Mem. Card ?



## hearthacker (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi,
I recently bought a PS2 and I juz love playing Burnout Revenge..yesterday I was surfing the net and I came accross some savegames for Burnout Revenge. The savegames were in Sharkport, X-Port and MaxDrive format, now, after downloading these savegames into my computer I began to wonder how on God's green earth am I gonna put these files into my PS2 memory card!!??...any ideas??

Hearthacker


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 9, 2007)

I would also like to know the procedure for the same. If anyone knows please reply.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 9, 2007)

itz not possible directly

there is a special pen drive for it 16MB or 32 MB costs abt 1k

i dont think itz still in production

i failed in getting one of those

opting for a hdd is a better deal


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2007)

USB stick/device

extract the downloaded contents with PS2 Savebuilder:[url=*www.divshare.com/download/207726-53c]DivShare File - LaunchELFv3.41.zip[/URL]

put the extracted folders on an USB stick and copy them with launchelf on your memorycard.DivShare File - PS2SaveBuilder08x_2.zip


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Thanks dude.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for  the tip. never knew it was that easy   

and is there any way to copy contents from my memory card to the usb stick


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

cud u just use the usb stick for the memory card insted


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2007)

^You mean substitute it for the Memory card? Hell no.If that was the case then Sony's memory card production would have come to an hault.


----------

